# Realistic 3D Turtle pendant on Etsy



## AriannaK (Dec 20, 2016)

The pendant was modeled after a juvenile sea turtle. 
It's made with polymer clay, acrylic paint, varnish, a metal eyelit, a sterling silver S-hook, and comes with a 925 Primrose sterling silver chain (18").
Pendant length: 1.75in
Width: 1.5in
Weight: 0.57oz

Check out the shop: https://www.etsy.com/shop/BentAndBaked?ref=hdr_shop_menu
















Shop now: https://www.etsy.com/shop/BentAndBaked?ref=hdr_shop_menu


----------

